# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Diamond Car!

## friendlygal786



----------


## Muzi

ah yeah saw dis pic lik a yr ago...I tink it was a 1000 pounds 2 touch it hehe T4S

----------


## loves intellegence

nice car...the makers of it must be brilliant...

yaar haath lagaane mein bhi 1000 $ le rahe hai...r they mad...

----------


## friendlygal786

yea its covered in diamonds..looks amazing

----------


## RAHEN

yah...this is made for saudi shaikh's son i guess...

----------


## ahssas

*yeah rahen  ... for waleed ... beautiful car ... nice sharing yassi ...*

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

wow thts is some real blinggggggg!  :Big Grin: 
thanks for sharin sis !

----------


## villies

wowww wat a carrr .. hey yasssi wanna driv thiz car  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

hehe...yea lets all go 4 a ride  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunter_69

hmm...nice one lyked it ...  :Smile: 
thnx foee sharinn

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome  :Smile:

----------


## renjith

Superrrrrrrrrsssssssssssss

----------


## Tulip

I thought friendly was back, where are you yasra..we miss you here.

----------

